# Out of area report



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

It has been a while since I have posted a report so here it goes.
I was finally able to get my house here put together and my family moved in.
Naturally it was time to start fishing. I was able to secure a trip with the most recommended local guid known on my local forum as THEDARKHORSE. He quickly put me on bait and went over the basic techniques. I received several bites but could night get my timing right. He asks me if its ok if he puts a line in to show me how its done. Almost immediately he hooks up and hands me the rod. My blood is pumping like crazy(been a while since I felt anything pull drag) 

After about a 5 min battle I can see my fish and out of nowhere a seal launches out of the water with my fish's tail in its mouth. Sort of ironic but it shot out of the water like a great white does when it snatches a seal! I try to real my fish in but am unable to land it dug the tug of war with the seal. The lactic acid in my arms builds up to a point that renders them useless. MY guide at this point sees my struggle and takes the reel. He then peddals close to the sea lion and grabs his spare rod. he watches him closely and smacks the water next time i'm causing him to let go. He quickly grabs my fish and we head in. The seal ate his guts but left my fillets untouched ::thumbsup:

Fast forward a week and im back on this water armed with the knowledge from my previous trip. I invite my ole fishing pal from pensacola Flyin&Fishin from forum. He quickly takes me up on the invite. We struggle to catch bait initially but eventually find some that are hungry. We try trolling for a couple hours but quickly lose motivation. I decide I want to try rock fishing. He leaves his bait soaking while he starts setting up his other combo and out of no where his clicker starts going off. He lets him eat and starts cranking. He Quickly gets the yellowtail in even while dealing with reel issues. I bleep it out by removing the Gills and Blood squirts everywhere like in the moving there is a stream for a good 3 seconds.. Ill try to post that part of the video.

These yellowtail fight like their close relatives the amberjack but are better tasting IMHO. They are commonly used in sushi recipes here. 
Here are some pics of our catches and of my baby girl who is growing like a weed..

Miss u all and the area like crazy!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Good to hear from ya on here again Oscar! great report too. Glad to see you're getting back on the feesh!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey,good to hear you're doing well.Nice fish and cute daughter..................

Robin


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hellova fish Oscar. You fishing the bay or the ocean? Oh, she's a cutie.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have been fishing the ocean launching at la jolla.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice job. La Jolla....lucky you. Wonder what its like to wrestle a fish that size from the kelp forests.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah buddy! Great to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have been fishing he ocean launching at la jolla.


Where at Blacks Beach?Those cliffs are a little steep to wrestle a yak around.................


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

La Jolla Shores you can drive right up to the water no draggin the yak through the sand


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Bout time you got a yellow! The squid beds should be showing up soon and it's going to be WFO yellows and whites till December for those who know how.

Good luck and get on the water every chance you get!

Btw you can also launch near marine st. And it cuts out a 1/2 mile of paddling.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

hah thanks man I have only been on the water three time but hope to fix that problem.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Oscar! Good to see you back on the water, and with dinner, lol! Thanks for lettin us in on your report.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MMMmmmmmm , Hamachi :yes: ... be out there late September


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pourman1 said:


> MMMmmmmmm , Hamachi :yes: ... be out there late September


 lol, different fish. its Hiramasa.


----------

